# KLM to NY



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2007)

Has anyone flown Amsterdam to NY with KLM, just wondering what aircraft they use?


----------



## D (Feb 18, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Has anyone flown Amsterdam to NY with KLM, just wondering what aircraft they use?



I have, in fact, done that; but I haven't a clue what aircraft they use.  Presumably, you can find out on their website, no?

Geek.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2007)

D said:
			
		

> I have, in fact, done that; but I haven't a clue what aircraft they use.  Presumably, you can find out on their website, no?
> 
> Geek.



They don't say on their site which flights are on which planes.

I not a geek just wanted to know so I can work out which films I gonna have access to on my flight at end of month!


----------



## Radar (Feb 19, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> They don't say on their site which flights are on which planes.
> 
> I not a geek just wanted to know so I can work out which films I gonna have access to on my flight at end of month!


You could try asking in the SLF (Self Loading Freight ) section on pprune You should find either another passenger or crew who knows the score, plus its a grand place to nosy if you're into aviation !


----------



## simon_rushton (Feb 20, 2007)

Opodo.co.uk tells you what type of plane it will be. If you find your flight and then click 'select' as if you're going to book then the plane type is one of the things in the details. Looks like some of the JFK flights are 777s and some are 747s.

What I don't know is if the info on opodo is always right. It has been for me, but I guess that they just repeat what the airline tells them, so presumably things could change (?)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 20, 2007)

A mixture of Boring 747's (not that often), Boeing 777's and Airbus A340's.

Also they codehsare with Northwest who use A340's too.


----------

